# Euro Doe Skull



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Here is a doe skull I did up for a fellow NodakOutdoors member. It is quite unique as he had hit the doe in the skull right above the eye socket.



Shortly after I started working on the skull I notice the broad head had completely penetrated the skull and I unscrewed the broken shaft from the broad head to remove the broad head from the base of the skull so I would not further damage the entry point. In the pictures the broad head was just placed at the entry point for display purposes





A big congrats to the owner of this skull for a clean kill and not wasting any meat !!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Well I think that this settles how effective head shots are..............but really nice work on the skull.


----------



## Hick-From-Hell (Mar 18, 2008)

Did the deer drop right away? I really would think you would have better penetraion than that. Kind of Surprised. I think a field point would be much more effective for the head shot.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I was the one that hit that doe with the head shot. I hit a small branch that I thought I could clear, no excuses though, I took a bad and dumb shot that turned out ok!! The broadhead was actually embedded in the skull of the deer. The slick trick actually cut the skull bone so it would not fit back in the hole from where it came. Marty had to unscrew the broadhead to get the arrow out. The deer dropped like a stone and it sounded like a gun shot when it hit her. She never moved after she went down. Dead instantly. The other deer that were around kind of froze because they didn't know what happened or where the noise came from.
Anyway, I am not proud of the shot but I thought it would be neat to see what the skull looked like so old Mossy was kind enough to do this for a case of beer. Thanks again Marty!!


----------

